# Waterproof wood glue?



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm lookin for a good waterproof structural wood glue. I've seen about a gazillion comments about Titebond glue; seems like everyone on LJ uses the stuff. But, it's not waterproof is it? I know Gorilla glue is waterproof, but don't like the foam-out. Seems like I remember a glue, from years ago, that you used to have to mix a powder with water then clamp overnight. That stuff was used to glue airframe parts together I think. It might have been called Hyde glue. Anybody know what I am talking about? What is it? Anything out there better today?


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Titebond 3 is waterproof: http://www.titebond.com/WNTitebondIIITB.asp


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

Weldwood Plastic Resin Glue

Hide glue is Hide glue you mix with water and heat. Made from animal by products. Strong stuff but it stinks and attracts rodents.
You can stil get it though. Check here


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

Weldwood marine resorcinol glue. 2 part glue 100% waterproof and weatherproof. Dries very dark.

http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?BrandID=64&SubcatID=10


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I used Titebond III for building fishing rods- gluing the cork rings together for the grip.


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

Don't overlook construction glue like Liquid Nails. Short work time, but can be had formulated for treated lumber, etc, for outdoor projects.

The DAP Weldwood 2 part plastic resin will also hold up to about any environment. Some things my dad used it on back in the 1960's were still holding strong in the 1980's.

That said, I have never had Titebond III give up on any outdoor furniture, or anything I have built subjected to stove steam/heat yet, but that's only after about 3 years or so.

Go


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

West Systems two part marine epoxy.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

He was asking about a powdered glue mixed with water. That would be the Weldwood (or other brand) Plastic Resin glue. I used it all the time for bent laminations or any time I did not want a flexible bond like a PVA glue (titebond) or the expense and trouble of an epoxy. It is an economical and practical solution to a need for a bit of waterproof glue. I think you could probably still buy a small plastic pail of Plastic resin glue, probably makes a cup of the glue for small jobs. I no longer have a working cabinet shop but we used to keep a 5 or 10 lb bucket on hand. If it was kept dry (california climate) it lasted a long time in the sealed (or even opened and reclosed) bucket. Mixed, it cures in an hour or so.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

+1 for the Titebond III and you can buy it for big savings at Harbor Freight.

Picked up a 4 oz bottle a couple weeks ago at HF and they only charged me $.99. Didn't notice until I got home and took a better look at my receipt. Thought it might be a mistake so went back next day and sure enough bought three more for $.99 each.

Good Luck!


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

I use notghingt butg tgitge bond 2 or 3 2 is water resint and 3 is water prof neer had itg let gto yetg I ha e used it for 20 + years.
Chuck


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I think the plastic resin Michael pointed out is exactly what I was thinking about. Went to Dap's website, i see it's a urea formaldahyde formula and that struck a bell.
Thanks again.


----------



## Planeman (Aug 9, 2008)

The Weldwood marine resorcinol glue is used for homebuilt aircraft construction so it should fill your needs. I used it building a biplane years ago. The only negative is it has a strong reddish-brown color when it is cured so this might be a problem on light wood. It comes in two parts, a powder and a liquid. You mix the two together by volume.

Rufus


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Correction;

The Titebond III at Harbor Freight was *8 oz*. bottle for $.99 not 4 oz.


----------



## Rusty108 (Aug 1, 2014)

This is an old thread but if it helps, this site has a good summary of wood glues and lists some waterproof ones

www.gluehow.com/recommendation/Wood/to/Wood

Also seen the resorcinol glue mentioned in this thread recommended often.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

> He was asking about a powdered glue mixed with water. That would be the Weldwood (or other brand) Plastic Resin glue. ................................................................................. If it was kept dry (california climate) it lasted a long time in the sealed (or even opened and reclosed) bucket. Mixed, it cures in an hour or so.
> 
> - Michael Murphy


In a not so dry climate, the powder only has a shelf life of about 1 year.

And it takes about 12 hours to cure at 70°, and shouldn't be used if it's much colder than that. The hotter it is, though, the faster it will cure.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I believe that the resorcinol is the only truly waterproof glue, though the UF glues are highly water resistant. Resorcinol is actually submersible, which makes it the only one(except maybe some epoxies), I think.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Epoxies are 100% waterproof as well and that's why they're used to build boats.

Titebond III is so water-resistant that it passes a number of waterproof tests but it's not 100% resistant to water to the point that it could be kept submerged indefinitely. I wouldn't recommend it for furniture destined for direct ground contact.


----------



## rick1955 (Jun 26, 2014)

Resorcinol has been the standard for structural Glulam beams for years. It meets the standard of the industry is truly waterproof and unaffected by UV rays. It is getting hard to find. You can find it on Amazon. The downside is it is formaldehyde-based and leaves a dark glue line. There is a polyurethane glue called Henkel Purbond that is becoming the industry standard for Glulam beams and meets all the structural codesand it's clear.

Of course you never did say what your application was so that's the first thing you should always tell. In my experience people ask for what they think they want and often what they need is often something entirely different because they don't understand all the options out there.


----------

